# Mein Umbau im Frühjahr



## Mercedesfreund (1. März 2009)

So, letzte Woche hab ich auch angefangen zu buddeln, die Schneereste weggefegt und los gings..so sah es aus, , ,dann wurde abgeräumt, , einen Tag später Ringanker ausgeschachet ,anschließend betoniert und 17,5er Steine gesetzt, alles bei Nieselregen, naja ich war nicht zu bremsen und hatte unerwartete Hilfe eines Freundes der "zufällig" vorbeikam..Pech für Ihn..


----------



## Mercedesfreund (1. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Samstag nachmittag..wieder Regen,nur heftiger, aber der Wille war da..raus und Steine verfüllt. , immer noch Lust gehabt in der Patsche zu graben und Fundament für den Filterkasten gegossen.. , dann war ich zufrieden.Montag geht weiter. Filterkammer ausschachten und Steine setzen..dann gibts wieder Bilder.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner 
Ich habe dir mal ein eigenes Thema zum Umbau gegönnt 

Was hast du denn eigentlich vor mit dem Teichumbau, erzähl doch mal !


----------



## Mercedesfreund (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo, ganz einfach, aus 3 Teichen einen großen machen, vor allem aber größere Tiefe etwa 1,60m und wichtig Bodenablauf und Skimmer in Schwerkraft,damit die Pumpe aus dem Teich kommt,dann in eine 1mal1m große Pumpenkammer und dann Reihenfilter und Bodenfilter der noch dahinter kommt..aber erst morgen,heut ist ja Sonntag....Grabeverbot!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Wann hast du denn vor die Fische auszusiedeln ? Das dauert wohl noch, oder ?
Welches Volumen strebst du an ?

Aber sieht schon mal gut aus


----------



## Mercedesfreund (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

das  werden wohl min. 35000l , 13 koi warten auf ein größeres Zuhause..wobei die Hälfte 15-20cm hat, 4 sind um die 35-40cm. muß aber erst die Teichschale ausgraben, damit sie umgesiedelt werden können..


----------



## Christine (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Möööönsch Werner, Du bist aber fleissig 

Und ich dachte, Du bist nur auf der Suche nach Fotos für's Bilderrätsel. 

Da bin ich aber gespannt, wie es weiter geht


----------



## toschbaer (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Ja Werner,
das nenne ich "koi:crazy", selbst von dem Sch...wetter lässt Du Dich nicht abhalten; auch wenn das Wasser von Fuß bis Kopf steht. 
Mach weiter so!    

Wie baust Du den Filter auf?
Planst Du eine Teichheizung?(Brunnen)
Lässt Du beim Bodenfilter das Wasser von unten durch das Granulat laufen?

LG und immer klares Wasser

Friedhelm
der heute seinen Skimmer wieder angeschlossen hat


----------



## Mercedesfreund (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

der Filter wird nach dem Spaltfilter durch 2mal Helix belüftet und 1mal Helix ruhend geschickt, die Hälfte des Wassers läuft durch den Bodenfilter.diesmal oben eingeleitet,aber mit Spülvorrichtung, hab mich da von Paul (__ Zander) leiten lassen..wird schon klappen, denke immer positiv.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (1. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

ach ja, zur Heizung..Brunnen vorhanden um im Winter 8° zulaufen zu lassen.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..so,heute wieder geschafft was ich wollte. tiefes Loch gegraben für die Pumpenkammer, man sieht garnicht daß da 20 Karren Boden rauseholt wurden, und auch gleich Beton rein..das Grundwasser kam schon,ist im Winter doch deutlich höher. Bodenfilter auch geschafft,alles frisch in frisch.und jetzt Feierabend..der alte Mann ist kaputt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Wow Werner,
legst ja echt nen Tempo vor (woher kenne ich das nur ? )

Prima, weiter so


----------



## Mercedesfreund (4. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

neuer Zwischenbericht..mittlerweile ist der Pflanzenfilter gebaut, die Filterkammer betoniert, die Teichschale ausebaut und ich grabe jetzt in die Tiefe.das kann 2 Tage dauern..


----------



## Mercedesfreund (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..trotz Dauerregen weiter gemacht,gestern gegraben wo die Teichschale war,heute Fische umgesetzt in die Schale,Teich ausgepumpt,Folie rausgenommen, alten Betonkranz entfernt und die Folie gereinigt, und jetzt bin ich durch und gehe Kaffee trinken


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Wow Werner, sieht schon mal richtig Klasse aus.

Aber mach doch die Bilder ruhig ein wenig größer, man erkennt immer so wenig darauf.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (7. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Huhu, heute ab 12 Uhr Sonnenschein.und nur Erdarbeiten, Arme werden länger, noch eine Spatenstichtiefe (30cm) dann ist gut.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hi Werner du Arbeitstier 

Ähhhmmm, warum machst du nicht "steile Wände" ? Bringt richtig Volumen und ist sicherer gegen __ Reiher und anderes Getier 
Also ich meine jetzt direkt an der Mauer runterbuddeln.

Und das Folie verlegen ist dadurch auch viel einfacher


----------



## zickenkind (7. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner,
lange Arme......  Kenn ich was von, letztes Jahr April ca. 18m3 Marschboden geschaufelt.
Aber das fertige Objekt der BEGIERDE ENTSCHÄDIGT für alles.........

73 Michael


----------



## Mercedesfreund (7. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Uwe, das ist nur an der einen Seite so, weil da die Versorgungsleitungen fürs Gartenhaus langgehen,alles andere wird fast steil..


----------



## jora (8. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner,

das geht ja richtig flott voran bei dir - und das trotz des sch... Wetter.
Nach den bisherigen Fotos kann man schon vermuten, dass das bestimmt eine tolle Anlage wird.

Ist das in deiner Loch Regen- oder Grundwasser?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

ja Jörg, das ist leider Grundwasser..geht bei 1,20m los, hab eben 15cm abgepumpt..das wird dann wohl ein Drama beim BA kleben.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..nochmal Fortschrittsmeldung, BA und Skimmer angeschlossen, mit der alten Folie Pumpenschacht und Bodenfilter fertig bekommen, aber gerade so, und Folie in den Pumpenschacht hab ich auch nur einmal gemacht, kaum zu machen auf so kleinem Raum..


----------



## Pammler (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Wenn ich nur schon soweit wäre , aber das Bad muß erst fertig werden.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Das sieht ja schon richtig nach Teich aus Werner 

Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis

Hast du dir schon Gedanken gemacht, wie du die Folie an der Mauer festmachst ?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..Uwe, erst rüberhängen, dann überlegen.....dann Kappleisten.. dann Granitplatten aus Resten zugesägt..? ich arbeite damit


----------



## jora (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Das sieht doch richtig gut aus. 

Wurden die Wände verputzt? Sieht alles so schon glatt und sauber aus.

Und dann das gute Maz..la Öl. Wenn das man keine Stress mit der Chefin gibt.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

He Jörg, in Duingen wird mit Lehm geputzt..Schaufel ins Grundwasser und schon hast Du super Matsche zum ankleistern. nicht mal der viele Regen hat es abgespült..


----------



## Dodi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner!

Tolles Tempo, was Du da vorlegst. 

Sieht schon richtig gut aus.
Viel Erfolg beim Weiterbau!


----------



## Mercedesfreund (14. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..gestern an einem Freitag den 13. Sonnenschein in Duingen, da ging alle ganz schnell, Grundwasser abgesaugt, Flies verlegt, nochmal gepumt, Handtücher um den BA und Folie rein.. BA ordentlich und sorgfältig verklebt, bevor wieder Wasser kam..geschafft,heute Wasser marsch,alles was da war, morgen der Rest noch etwa 10000l.so siehts jetzt aus. es warten nun die Feinarbeiten..


----------



## Christian und Frauke (14. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner,
sieht super austoll
Sag doch mal bist bestimmt Stolz,glücklich und zufrieden
Kannste auch!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Morgen 
Gefällt mir sehr gut 

Kann man auf Bild 3 etwa schon die Fische sehen ?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner

 sportliche Leistung,..

Hast du beim Einlaufen eine Wasseruhr zählen lassen ??  Teich nun voll ?

Was machst du denn nun mit deiner "Teichschale" die hinten zu sehen ist...
mfG.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

morgen zusammen, Uwe das sind die __ Shubunkin, die sind immer die Ersten zum testen, Du hast aber Adleraugen..und dieTeichschale gebe ich ab, aber erst nach dem abkärchern..


----------



## Mercedesfreund (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..hab mal wieder weiter gemacht..gestern Erde angefüllt, 1/3 des Aushubs ist wieder weg, Rasen neu beschichtet,dann heute Kappleisten gesetzt, Wasser aufgefüllt, sind etwa 30000l geworden und das reicht auch.Skimmer läuft auch Fische fühlen sich im neuen Heim wohl. noch die Granitpalisaden gesetzt, es wird dunkel.. jetzt fehlt noch die abdeckung..Granit oder rote Vollklinker, noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hi Werner,
endlich wieder Bilder 

Sieht klasse aus, hast echt ganz schön rangehauen 

Hoffentlich geht das mit den Fischen gut :beeten1


----------



## toschbaer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Saubere Arbeit Werner!! 

Du hast sehr gut geschafft!! 

Dann kanst Du ja bald neue Koi kaufen, oder hast Du schon zugeschlagen?? 

Hast Du Dein Wasser aufgesalzen und wenn ja, wie viel??

Weiterhin gutes Gelingen und immer klares Wasser! 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Mercedesfreund (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Danke,freut mich daß es gefällt, Fische werden keine gekauft es sind 15 Stück drin und die werden  auch noch wachsen.. Wasser ist naturbelassen, sollte man es etwas salzen ?? auf die Idee wäre ich nicht gekommen.


----------



## Ogi (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner,

sieht schon super aus, RESPEKT.


Gruß

Werner


----------



## toschbaer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner,

ja

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Bitte bitte,
nicht einfach Salz in den teich kippen. Erstmal lesen

http://around-koi.de/42210.html


----------



## Mercedesfreund (20. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..mach ich doch nicht..


----------



## hermes03 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo,
sieht schon echt gut aus dein Teich.
Da können sich deine Koi freuen auf ihr großes Gewässer 
gruß Marcel


----------



## Mercedesfreund (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

hallo was neues zu berichten.. beim Schneegestöber in die Firma gefahren und Granitabdeckung zugeschnitten und schon provisorisch verlegt, sieh da ..es passt. was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## Dodi (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner!

 - sieht schon klasse aus!

Dann habt Ihr ja eine tolle Grantiabdeckung, um Euch auch mal auf den Teichrand zu setzen.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

ja Dodi, zum drauf setzen aber zu kalt, unten links siehst Du Bankiraibretter, ist 1,50m lang ,damit man die Fische mal im sitzen füttern kann..


----------



## Dodi (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hi Werner,

das hatte ich gar nicht gesehen, da ziemlich versteckt.

Wir haben eine Grantibank am Teich und die ist im Sommer eigentlich immer schön warm, legen uns aber immer ein Kissen unter, dann ist's noch gemütlicher!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Sieht klasse aus Werner


----------



## Mercedesfreund (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..auch heute dem Wetter getrotzt..Schablone machen, Zuschneiden,und alle Teile fertig. morgen wird geklebt, wenn kein Dauerregen kommt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner,
diese Arbeit steht mir ja auch noch bevor 

Der Granit macht sich aber echt gut 

Nur die Rohre auf Bild 1 finde ich ein bisschen Störend


----------



## Mercedesfreund (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..mach mal nen Vorschlag für die Rohre..bin für alles offen ..


----------



## Olli.P (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hi Werner,

hast du evtl. die Möglichkeit den Filter hier noch ein bisschen nach rechts zu schieben??

Wenn ja, da mach das. Hol nochmal die Schaufel raus, leg die Rohre unterirdisch, besorg dir 'ne Bohrkrone bohr Löcher in den Ringanker und mach das mit Flanschen.......

Vorher entsprechend Wasser ablassen versteht sich von selbst.......


----------



## Mercedesfreund (28. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..Zustandsbericht..war nicht faul die Tage,
habe Reiherzaunkabel verlegt und Überlauf angeschlossen,
habe die Rohre versteckt,
Platten sind fertig verlegt, Sitzplatz zum Füttern gebaut,
so sieht es fast fertig aus


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Servus Werner

Deine Power möchte ich haben 

Und das alles, wie man auf den Bildern erkennen kann, bei strömenden Regen 

Hut ab, hast deinen Teich super hinbekommen, gefällt mir 

Wünsche Dir viel Freude damit


----------



## rainthanner (28. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

sauber 







Gruß Rainer


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

 wau,.. ja die guten "alten" Handwerker,..

schnell und gut!!  wenn die "neue Handwerkergeneration" doch auch alle so fleissig wären 
bin selbst so einer, daher darf ich das sagen 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Granitschweine am Teich  

Also wenn du jetzt noch die Luftschläuche irgendwo verschwinden lassen könntest ist es Perfekt 


Aber Ehrlich: Hut ab vor der Leistung bei dem Dreckswetter. Ich kann mich grad nicht so motivieren, hab nur das gemacht was wirklich nötig war.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..so, glaube ich darf eine Pause machen..hab gestern Restarbeiten gemacht, Brücke über den Einlauf angepasst, Kiesbett angelegt, und Rasen gesät, und auch wichtig, die Luftschläuche versteckt.jetzt brauche ich noch ne Idee wie ich die Plastestäbe vom Reiherzaun befestige..mach erstmal Pause.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Also ich finde ja, dass sieht alles viel zu Ordentlich aus 

Wann holst du den Koi ?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

wenn Du Sonntag zu Haus bist..? nach dem Kaffee, 1/2 5 etwa?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*



Mercedesfreund schrieb:


> wenn Du Sonntag zu Haus bist..? nach dem Kaffee, 1/2 5 etwa?



Der Rest per PN OK ?


----------



## mitch (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

hallo werner,

du hast da was supertolles geschaffen  , da bleibt einem glatt die spucke weg


----------



## Icke (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo,

Auf den Fotos sieht es so aus, als ob du vor einem Umbau einen Fertigteich und einen Folienteich verbunden hast. Wie hast du die Folie denn mit dem Fertigteich verbunden ?

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Mercedesfreund (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Mahlzeit Tobias, lese erst heute.. es war vorher 2 Folienteiche und 1Fertigteich, die Folie habe ich bis runter in die Pflanzzone etwa 10cm, mit Innotec eingeklebt,das hält bestens, nur vorher beides mit Azeton säubern..


----------



## Mercedesfreund (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..gestern hat mein Sohn einige Bilder gemacht, ein Zeichen daß es ihm auch gefällt,sagen tut er nichts..


----------



## Vespabesitzer (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*



Mercedesfreund schrieb:


> ..sagen tut er nichts..



na klar,.. der ist auch einfach nur SPRACHLOS ,.. 

  mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner,
tausch mal die KG-Rohre gegen Schwarze oder dunkelgraue PVC-Rohre aus, dann ist das echt Perfekt


----------



## Mercedesfreund (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..werden die nicht von allein bald grün?


----------



## Dodi (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hi Werner,

jepp - haben auch so'n olles ehemals orange-farbenes.
Nu isses grün...  

Toll ist Dein Teich geworden!


----------



## toschbaer (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Sehr schön, Werner!! 

Und das in der Zeit!!! 

Genieße Deinen Teich!! Die schönste Zeit kommt noch! 

LG
Friedhelm,
der den ganzen Tag am Teich träumen könnte = Teichträumer


----------



## Mercedesfreund (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..so, Fertigmeldung..gestern noch den Zaun gegen Katzen und große Vögel angebaut..die fertig gekauften Plastestäbe abgesägt und in Edelstahlhülsen gesteckt ,die ich mit Kunstharz vergossen habe in den Abdeckplatten. muß mir wohl was neues suchen..


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner!

Ich bin sprachlos! :shock

Es ist schon unglaublich, was du da in nicht einmal 6 Wochen vollbracht hast... Da bleibt einem wirklich die Spucke weg... 

Ich gratuliere dir zu deinem Sahnestück und wünsche dir immer klares Wasser und gesunde Rabauken!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo 

ich hatte heute das Glück Werners Teich mal in Natura zu sehen. Da hat Werner wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet  Sieht total schick aus. Kann man echt Neidisch werden 
Ganz saubere Arbeit, Hut ab


Ps: Funktioniert Prima Werner


----------



## Mercedesfreund (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..Hallo, hab mal wieder gebaut, war ja schon lange Pause..
eine selbstbau-Granitbank mußte her, damit alle Besucher Platz finden..
der Bodenfilter ist gut in Schuß und die Koi sind alle fit bis auf den Kleinsten der meinte durch den Maschendraht zu müssen der enger war wie er dick ist..mal sehen was wird.


----------



## golfbroetchen (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner,

sieht Schick aus!!
Wo hast Du die Platte für den Sitz her?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Nabend Mike, Platte selbst zugeschnitten. ist mein Job, ist Glasfaserverstärkter Granit zum Treppenbau..brauchst Du auch so was ?


----------



## golfbroetchen (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hi Werner,

würde bei mir sicherlich auch gut passen!
Kannst mir ja mal schon mal ne PN schicken - Kostentechnisch
(Kosten Schock?)


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Werner,,... 

wozu ist denn die Kette im Wasser ??  
und sind die Drähte immer unter Spannung D

mfG. Micha
PS: kannst ja bald "Tag der offenen Tür" für dein Handwerk machen,.. schönes Glanzstück


----------



## Mercedesfreund (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

..na Micha, an der Kette hängt doch die Laichbürste..ist so einfach zu entnehmen, wegen Algen ausspülen. und Strom ist immer an wenn ich nicht im Garten bin..


----------



## Mercedesfreund (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

.ach ja, vergessen, Tag der offenen Tür ist jedes Jahr am 30. Februar von 10-18 Uhr


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

Nachtrag.. Buddha eingetroffen sieht sehr freundlich aus ..


----------



## Mercedesfreund (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Umbau im Frühjahr*

noch mal ein Update..habe jetzt endlich die häßlichen Plastestäbe vom Reiherzaun ausgetauscht gegen Edelstahlrohre 12mm dick, durchbohrt und Stoßverbinder eingesetzt,damits nicht funkt an den Stangen getestet eben bei Regen und keine Probleme.


----------

